# constant licking where Dakota was shaved



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Each time Dakota has to have blood drawn, his leg is shaved a bit. Once he is home he continues to lick the spot. He licks it so much it is raw. I have put a bandage on it, sprayed bitter apple on it and he still continues to lick the spot.

Are there any suggestions out there???

Thank you


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

bitter apple? or pepper sauce something he won't like


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not sure why your vet is shaving your dogs leg for a blood draw. We don't shave pets unless they are very hard to get blood from or have way too much fluff (which is usually on the neck). I'd ask them to not shave him unless they absolutely need to.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How would Dakota do wearing a cone for a few days and sprinkle some gold bond on it to help with the discomfort?

I found your post about Dakota: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/82819-dakota.html

How are he is doing with his seizures?

Like Rainheart said, not sure why his leg is being shaved? On my dogs past and present, the only time a leg was shaved was for an IV, never for a blood draw.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

GoldenCamper said:


> How would Dakota do wearing a cone for a few days and sprinkle some gold bond on it to help with the discomfort?
> 
> I found your post about Dakota:
> 
> ...


Dakota was doing quite well since August. Then a week ago he had 2 more seizures. My friend of course took him right to the vet for more blood work. He is not only on pheno but also another med. Bromine????? They wlll be doing a thyroid test to check those levels. Much more research is also being done for him. It seems to be a new street the vet is going down but he is responsive to the research being done. He is also researching and now the two can talk about the issue knowing what each others words mean. We live in a rural area so the number of options as far as a variety of vets to visit is limited. 

The blood revealed fat levels to be a bit high, so a change to a low fat diet was done. All are coping with this as well as can be expected.

I will suggest to my friend to have the doc not shave the area when blood is drawn, this may help the next time they draw blood. In the mean time I will suggest hot sauce.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

